# С Днем Рожденья, iolka



## Ботан (12 Июн 2011)

1 пользователь празднует День Рожденья на 12.06.2011:

-iolka (Возраст: скрыт или неизвестен)


От имени администрации SafeZone.cc поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## edde (12 Июн 2011)

Поздравляю! Счастья, здоровья. благополучия и хорошего настроения.


----------



## zirreX (12 Июн 2011)

*iolka*, поздравляю!


----------



## Сашка (12 Июн 2011)

Поздравляю!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhzJO34SCoc&feature=relmfu


----------



## Sfera (12 Июн 2011)

*Пусть твоя жизнь не знает холода,
Как ясный день, как сад в цвету.
Пусть будет сердце вечно молодо,
Добром встречая доброту!
Пусть в жизни ждут тебя лишь тёплые слова,
Пусть сердце никогда от боли не заплачет,
И пусть твоя кружится голова
От счастья, от любви и от удачи*


----------



## goredey (12 Июн 2011)

iolka,прими мои поздраления

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEc8rGonrQw&feature=related


----------



## iskander-k (12 Июн 2011)

*iolka,* Поздравляю !


----------



## S.R (12 Июн 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## akok (12 Июн 2011)

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! Это тебе:​*






Обычно в день такой большой
Который назван День рожденья
Друзья с открытою душой
Тебе приносят поздравления.
Так пусть же будет жизнь чиста,
И каждый день пусть будет ярче,
И чтобы жизни красота
Сама пришла тебе в подарок!​


----------



## thyrex (12 Июн 2011)

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ*

*Тот здоров, кто любим и юн,
Кто родился в месяц июнь,
Тот пройдет по жизни, трубя.
Это все, мой друг, про тебя.

На лице твоем пусть слезы
Не останется след. Грозы
Пусть останется летний след.
Живи счастливо много лет!*




​


----------



## iolka (12 Июн 2011)

*СПАСИБО ВСЕМ БОЛЬШОЕ ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ!
замечательный день сегодня и вам такого дня желаю!* arty:​


----------



## Lexer (12 Июн 2011)

*iolka*, поздравляю!


----------



## Mila (12 Июн 2011)

*Оля! С Днем рождения!​*
[



​
*Тебе – поздравления!
В стихах – наш наказ!
Живи с наслаждением
И радуй всех нас.

Печалей не знай
И обид не держи.
О лучшем мечтай 
И с судьбою дружи.

В корзину – сомненья!
Тревоги – в утиль!
Победы, свершенья –
Твой фирменный стиль!

И каждым мгновеньем 
Довольна ты будь!
Итак, с днем рожденья!
Вперед! В добрый путь!​*



​


----------



## Alex1983 (12 Июн 2011)

*iolka*, Поздравляю!!! Всего наилучшего.


----------



## Tiare (13 Июн 2011)

*iolka*, с Днем Рождения! Всего самого наилучшего!


----------



## icotonev (13 Июн 2011)

*iolka*,С Днем Рождения..!Немного поздно, но я был на дежурстве..!Желаю вам крепкого здоровья...счастья, удачи и любви!


----------



## Drongo (13 Июн 2011)

Оля, поздравляю тебя с твоим Днём Рождения, извини что с опозданием, но от всей души тебе желаю море-море самых светлых чувств, радостей, счастья, здоровья крепкого тебе и конечно же твоим близким, чтобы всё за что ты берёшься у тебя получалось быстро и легко. По больше отдыха, света и тепла. С Днём Рождения Ёлочка. Ура!!! :good2: Поздравляю тебя песенкой, не моей, но в исполнении хорошего итальянца: Nino D'Angelo - Chiara

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTsTYzehTd4


----------



## SNS-amigo (13 Июн 2011)

*iolka*, 
С Днём Рождения, пусть в Вашей жизни будет побольше светлых, радостных и счастливых дней!


----------



## Саныч (14 Июн 2011)




----------



## Arbitr (14 Июн 2011)

С днём рождения.


----------



## iolka (14 Июн 2011)

*Ребята! Спасибо всем большое!*


----------



## OKshef (14 Июн 2011)

Моему учителю от нерадивого ученика. С днем рождения! Счастья!


----------



## iolka (14 Июн 2011)

OKshef написал(а):


> Моему учителю


спасибо большое!... но давно это было и неправда уже


----------

